# Auf diese(s) Spiel(e) wartet die Community 2011 Edition



## Asayur (8. Februar 2011)

Grütze liebe Buffed Comm *gg*

Nach dem ich wieder ein bisschen im Internet am schmökern bin, was denn dieses Jahr so erscheint und meine Liste dieses Jahr echt lang geworden ist,
möcht ich mal so wissen, auf was ihr dieses Jahr so wartet (Off- und Online Spiele ) bei mir wären das wohl:

(PS3 Edition ^^)

Ganz sicher:

Rage - zwar kein Borderlands 2 aber doch recht ähnlich und das mag ich *gg*
Batman: Arkham City - Dieses Batman Franchise ist genau so wie es sein sollte, hoffentlich vermasseln sie es nicht.
Mass Effect 3 - (leider) das Ende einer großartigen Triologie

Ziemlich sicher:

Haunted: The Demon's Forge - nur den Trailer gesehen, aber scheint ein schickes RPG mit Koop Modus zu werden

Eventuell:

TES V: Skyrim - wenn sie es so machen, wie angekündigt beinahe Pflicht
Dragon Age 2 - mal sehen, wird mein PC wohl nicht packen und auf Konsole will ich das nicht ^^
Brink - haben mir die Trailer recht gut gefallen
Bulletstorm - naja, noch ein Shooter nur in ganz blutig, mal sehen, vielleicht


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2011)

Worauf ich wirklich warte ist Diablo 3. Allerdings...nach dem (meiner Meinung nach) SC2-Flop bin ich ein Bisschen skeptisch geworden, was D3 anbelangt. Naja...mal abwarten.
Ansonsten Max Payne 3 (wobei ich auch hier davon ausgehe, dass das Spiel ne Enttäuschung wird, alleine schon wegen dem "neuen" Hauptcharakter) und Elder Scrolls 5, das aber vermutlich eh noch nicht 2011 rauskommen wird.

Ich hätt gern mal wieder ein neues Spiel, das mich wirklich aus den Socken haut...ist leider schon ne rechte Weile her


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2011)

TES V wurde für 11.11. angekündigt, hoffen wir einfach mal, dass es auch erscheint zu dem Datum ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2011)

Skyrim und Tera!

Gibt es eigentlich bei DA 2 Screenshots zu dem weiblichen Hawke? Soll man ja auswählen können. Aber ich finde immer nur Bilder von dem zahnlosen, bärtigen Ungeheuer.


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2011)

Hmm ich warte auf
- Batman Arkham City (AA war schon übelst genial, da kann AC nur genauso gut werden)
- Duke Nukem Forever (warum is ja wohl klar )
- Homefront (bin mal gespannt)
- LA Noire (bis jetzt hört sich das alles ziemlich gut an )

Wie man sicherlich feststellt keine EA und UBISOFT Titel, auch wenn EA und UBI nice Titel haben, habe ich mir nach dem Desaster mit NfS HP und dem desaströsen Kundensupport von EA und der verarsche von UBI entschlossen keine weiteren Titel von denen zu kaufen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Februar 2011)

Diablo 3 wird dieses Jahr wohl leider eher nix, ansonsten Mass Effect 3. Bei Skyrim befürchte ich eine bezahlte Beta und Bugsammlung. Zu dem Spiel gibt's bisher nicht mal Konzeptzeichnungen, geschweige denn Screenshots, und das Teil soll im November schon fertig sein. Und wann kam zuletzt ein Spiel wirklich vollständig, rund und fehlerfrei raus, bei dem völlig stur das Release-Datum eingehalten wurde?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Februar 2011)

-Killzone 3
-Homefront 
-Uncharted 3
-Crysis 2
-Mass Effect 3
-Splinter Cell Trilogy HD [Ob es nur eine Abzocke mit Hörern aufgelösten Texturen ist, oder richtige Grafikverbesserungen wird sich zeigen]
-Gears of War 3
-Battlefield 3
-Driver San Francisco
-I Am Alive

öhm das wäre es glaub ich 2011...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

- Mass Effect 3
- Diablo 3
- Titan (wann auch immer es rauskommt :3)
- Dungeon Siege 3


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2011)

Dieses Jahr ist relaitv heftig was die Asuwahl angeht.

Worauf ich mich auf jedenfall freue:

-Rage
-Brink (seitdem ich's gespielt habe find ich'S einfach nur geil)
-Torchlight 2
-Rift
-Mortal Kombat 9 (Come Here!)
-Bulletstorm
-Neues Zelda
-Neues Kirby
-Haunted
-Stronghold 3

und noch einiges mehr, was mir spontan nicht einfällt


----------



## Makalvian (8. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auf 
-Deus Ex Human Revolution
-Bulletstorm
-Dawn of War 2 Retribution
-Assassins Creed 2 Brotherhood
-The Witcher 2
-Hunted

das dürfte erstmal alles sein wobei das meiste gerade die ersten 3 ja in den nächsten 4 wochen erscheinen, außer der Releasetermin von Deus Ex wurde nochmal nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2011)

WH40k Space Marine
WH40k The Dark Millenium
Mechwarrior 5 ( BITTE !!!!!!!!! )
Diablo 3
Killzone 3 ( wuu noch 14 tage! )
Battlefield 3
Gears of War 3

und natürlich auf den King baby ! ^^

uvm. die ich jetzt noch nicht kenne ;D


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

Das neue Zelda soll dieses Jahr rauskommen, da freu ich mich drauf wie nochwas.

Und ich freu mich auf Pflanzen gegen Zombies für den DS, weil ich mir dann mit meiner besten Freundin epische Schlachten abliefern kann 

Ansonsten wüsst ich jetzt aus dem Stehgreif nix, was mich so reizt, dass ich mich drauf freuen würde. Außer, "Lufia - Curse of the Sinistrals" für den DS käme mal auf Deutsch raus.


----------



## Silmyiél (8. Februar 2011)

- Diablo 3

- Guild Wars 2


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2011)

Hmm das einzige was mir hier spontan einfällt ist Deus Ex Human Revolution, was hier auch schon genannt wurde.

Und wenn Die Siedler online mal aus der Beta rauskäme, wär bestimmt auch interessant zu sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Februar 2011)

Mass Effect 3


Und nebenbei auf meine Lieferung von Dead Space 2 aus dem UK.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten vielleicht noch
-BF3
-TES5
-Shogun 2​


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2011)

- Bulletstorm
- Kirby's Epic Yarn
- Homefront
- Dragon Age 2
- Shogun 2 (obwohl ich da noch skeptisch bin)
- Crysis 2
- Deus Ex - Human Revolution
- AC: Brotherhood (PC-Version, aber nur, wenn eine deutlich bessere Kameraführung als in Teil 2)
- Trine 2
- Portal 2
- Duke Nukem Forever
- Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
- Shift 2: Unleashed
- The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings
- Brink
- Driver: San Francisco
- From Dust
- Dirt 3
- Alice - Madness Return
- Star Wars: The Old Republic
- Herr der Ringe: Krieg im Norden
- Spec Ops - The Line
- Rage
- Torchlight 2
- Battlefield 3 
- Hunted - Die Schmiede der Finsternis
- Batman - Arkham City
- Skyrim
- Mass Effect 3
- Beyond: Good and Evil 2 (wenn es überhaupt mal kommt...)
- The Conduit 2
- Hitman 5
- Dungeon Siege 3

Und noch einige Titel mehr...


----------



## Garnalem (8. Februar 2011)

RIFT!!! MMORPG a la WoW.

Das Spiel macht bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck. Es steckt viel WoW drin wo sinnvoll (Interface, Gameplay etc) aber auch viel Eigenes. Vor allem das sehr umfangreiche Charaktersystem und auch die Grafik gefallen mir sehr gut. Wenn keine groben Schnitzer im weiteren Content drin sind, hat Rift die Möglichkeit, mittelfristig WoW vom Thron zu stoßen.

Might & Magic Heroes VI - Rundenbasiertes Fantasy-Strategiespiel mit Rollenspielanleihen.

Bin gespannt auf den 6. Teil, da Teil 4 und 5 mir nicht so gut gefallen haben. Heroes III ist für mich immer noch das beste Strategiespiel überhaupt, obwohl es schon 13 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> hat Rift die Möglichkeit, mittelfristig WoW vom Thron zu stoßen.



Hat es nicht annähernd. Keiner kann WoW vom Thron stoßen, egal wie gut ein MMO wird. Blizzard hat mit WoW eine Marke aufgebaut und sie sehr, sehr gut vermarktet, so dass nur Blizzard WoW selbst vom Thron stoßen kann. Leider.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> RIFT!!! MMORPG a la WoW.
> 
> Das Spiel macht bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck. Es steckt viel WoW drin wo sinnvoll (Interface, Gameplay etc) aber auch viel Eigenes. Vor allem das sehr umfangreiche Charaktersystem und auch die Grafik gefallen mir sehr gut. Wenn keine groben Schnitzer im weiteren Content drin sind, hat Rift die Möglichkeit, mittelfristig WoW vom Thron zu stoßen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Beta gespielt und Rift hat diese Chance leider nicht. Klassen sind viel zu unbalanciert und das freie Wechseln sämtlicher Talentbäume ist eigentlich schon ein Witz. 

Während manche Klassen mühsam gegen zwei Mobs kämpfen, konnte ich auf Level 8 mit meinem Nekro/Hexer/Chloro problemlos vier auf einmal plätten. 5 Dots, die mich entweder direkt oder indirekt heilen plus ein Pet machen es möglich. Langeweile pur, weil ich einfach nicht sterben kann. Den weiteren Verlauf hab ich nicht mehr getestet, selbst wenn es mit Level 20 schwieriger werden sollte. Ich will doch nicht 20 Level lang einschlafen.

Die Story ist nichts Besonderes, sondern Durchschnitt. Auch hier liegt WoW vorn. Die Grafik ist okey, aber auch die wird bald veraltet sein, spätestens in zwei, drei Jahren. Das ist ja das Problem: Die Grafik von WoW ist zeitlos, weil sie eben nicht realistisch sein will. Rein subjektiv fand ich noch die Laufanimtionen schrecklich. Jedes Volk, das ich getestet habe, hat die gleiche. Warum laufen die alle wie Quasimodo? Ein ganz schlimmer Buckel. Kann man ja nicht angucken.

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Spieler bereits jetzt mit Items überflutet werden. Vorbesteller erhalten 1 Pet + 1 Rune und Collectors erhalten das gleiche + ein Mount. Das hat es mir dann unterm Strich verdorben. Die Spieler werden mit Items gefüttert, bevor das Spiel beginnt. Das kann ja was werden...


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. Februar 2011)

D3
Portal 2
TES V
Minecraft


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Februar 2011)

-Duke Nukem Forever
-Test Drive Unlimited 2
-Diablo 3
-Homefront
-Call of Duty MW3
-Driver: San Francisco 
-Battlefield 3
-Guild Wars 2
-Hellgate: London


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Februar 2011)

Meine Liste ist nicht so lang.

Im Moment warte ich nur auf

- Smackdown vs Raw 2012

- Ratchet and clank: All For one

Beides für die PS3. Und beide werden wohl in diesem Herbst kommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> - Ratchet and clank: All For one



Oh das ist geil!


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Februar 2011)

- Starcraft II Heart of the Swarm
- Diablo III
- Duke Nukem Forever(Einfach weils ein Historischer Moment sein wird ) 
- Dragon age 2
- Guild wars 2
- und bestimmt noch mehr die ich hier vergessen habe


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Februar 2011)

Spontan fallen mir nur 2 Spiele ein.

Diablo 3
Battlefield 3

und natürlich auf den Duke. =)


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3?  

*auf seine Liste tu*

Achja, Guild Wars 2! Das muss auch gekauft werden! *auf seine Liste tu*

edit: Uuuund Hellgate: London!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> edit: Uuuund Hellgate: London!!!



Hö?


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2011)

Warum Hellgate London? Das ist ja schon uralt, oder hab ich was verpasst? ^^


----------



## Dominau (8. Februar 2011)

Hellgate London wurde ja dich gemacht

Da soll bald ein remake davon raus kommen. ich denk mal das war gemeint.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Februar 2011)

Bulletstorm!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]

Kill with Skill! 

&#8364;: Gerade gefunden - Deutsche Spieler müssen auf Ragdoll-Effekte, Zerteilungs- und Zerstückelungseffekte von Gegnern sowie Blut- und Splattereffekte verzichten

Somit wäre der gesamte Spaß aus diesem Spiel raus...


----------



## Makalvian (8. Februar 2011)

also ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist aber bei mir stehen die obersten 3 versionen als pegi ausgeschrieben 

https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bulletstorm&x=0&y=0


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Februar 2011)

Bei mir steht momentan
Dragon Age 2
The Witcher 2
Guild Wars 2 (falls sie den Ingamestore verwerfen) auf der Liste.


----------



## mastergamer (8. Februar 2011)

BF3
TES: V


----------



## EspCap (8. Februar 2011)

Mass Effect 3 - das einzige Spiel bei dem ich ohne jegliches Zögern auf den 1-Click-Buy Button für die Collector's Edition klicken werde.
Und Portal 2 natürlich


----------



## Naho (9. Februar 2011)

Kommt D3 nun wirklich 2011?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

sooorry... gebe zu nur den anfang des threads gelesen zu haben. den rest werd ich morgen nachholen wenn ich nüchtern bin... aber:

Dungeons!!!

klasse und super lustiges spielprinzip, anscheinend gut umgesetzt mit ideen die darauf schließen lassen das man sein ding teilen kann. spore prinzip halt...


----------



## The Reptil (9. Februar 2011)

Mass Effect 3
Crysis 2

und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr diese Jahr 

Mechwarrior 5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orhOvbfyyJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (9. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3

Diablo 3


----------



## Yadiz (9. Februar 2011)

-Tera
-Bulletstorm
-Skyrim
-Mass Effect 3
-Diablo 3
-Portal 2


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

sorry für OT

ich geb zu nicht mal den ersten beitrag gelesen zu haben, abgesehen mal davon wer ihn wann erstellt hat. werde ich definitiv in ein paar stunden nachholen wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab und wieder nüchtern bin...

is mir auch vollkommen wie nervig das jetzt sein mag und bestimmt (ja hoffentlich! ) wurde es schon erwähnt:

wie grandios das man nich mal nen ordentlichen thread titel ohne rechtschreibfehler hinbekommt 

sorry ^^

<auch vollkommen KLAR...> bevor flames kommen richti editieren funzt nich richtig mitm handy omg blamiert jaja ich weiß ^^


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2011)

Öhm Ego, wenn du es nicht so "freundlich" gesagt hättest, hätte ich mich bedankt, dass ich das übersehen habe, aber so: Großartig rumstänkern und selber das gleiche machen, ein No Go in meinen Augen.


----------



## Fuhunter (9. Februar 2011)

Nr 1. The Witcher 2

nachdem, was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab wird es einfach nur GRANDIOS! bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das im gegensatz zum 1 Teil, der absolut "awesome" ist, zum release bugfrei ist.

Nr 2. Draggon Age 2

ohhhgott, wie ich den 1 teil liebe, dementsprechend groß der schock, was aus da2 werden soll.

actionreichere kämpfe Oo?! muss ich, nur weil so hirnamputierte konsolen "ich kann nur dumm einen knopf drucken" spieler zu dumm sind mal taktisch an kämpfe heran zu gehen, auf meine herrausvorderenden kämpfe verzichten? :/

ich weis grad nicht, was der neuste stand zu da2 ist...

Nr 3. gw2/mw3


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Öhm Ego, wenn du es nicht so "freundlich" gesagt hättest, hätte ich mich bedankt, dass ich das übersehen habe, aber so: Großartig rumstänkern und selber das gleiche machen, ein No Go in meinen Augen.




hm naja erstens betrunken, zweitens mit super mini mini touchscreen aufm handy, aber hätte noch 5x darauf hinweisen sollen. groß- und kleinschreibung missachte ich deshalb auch bewusst aber egal ^^
sollte auch nich "unfreundlich" rüberkommen sorry!
ich freu mich super auf "dungeons". klingt nach nem sehr erfrischendem prinzip, dungeon keeper lässt grüßen...


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Februar 2011)

SWTOR ^^


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> ohhhgott, wie ich den 1 teil liebe, dementsprechend groß der schock, was aus da2 werden soll.



Same here. DA war für mich eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre. Die vielseitigen Möglichkeiten zur Charakter-Erstellung, die Interaktion mit den Begleitern und die großartige Story haben mich absolut überzeugt. 

Nun einen festgelegten Hauptcharakter spielen zu müssen, ist komisch und eine Umstellung. Man hätte das alte System durchaus beibehalten können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm naja erstens betrunken, zweitens mit super mini mini touchscreen aufm handy, aber hätte noch 5x darauf hinweisen sollen. groß- und kleinschreibung missachte ich deshalb auch bewusst aber egal ^^
> sollte auch nich "unfreundlich" rüberkommen sorry!
> ich freu mich super auf "dungeons". klingt nach nem sehr erfrischendem prinzip, dungeon keeper lässt grüßen...



Du bist unter der Woche betrunken? Also sooo schlimm bin ich nicht, obwohl ich auch Student bin. 

Bei Tera schwanke ich momentan wieder. Die Grafik sieht ja echt toll aus, allerdings - wenn ich mir die weiblichen Charaktere angucke - frage ich mich wo etwa die Zielgruppe anzusiedeln ist. Was WoW da an Haut bei den weiblichen Chars zeigt, ist da schon dezenter. Allerdings, und das ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied, laufen bei Tera auch oft die Männer halbnackt rum und natürlich muskelbepackt bis obenhin. Wieviele Crunches und Kilometer ich da meiner wöchentlichen Trainingsleistung hinzufügen müsste, will ich gar nicht wissen. Aber na gut, es ist und bleibt ja ein Fantasyspiel.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. Februar 2011)

Dungeon Siege 3
Battlefield 3
naja Guild Wars 2 wäre schön aber das ist wohl nur Wunschdenken...
Achja Pokemon! Bin zwar schon ein wenig zu alt dafür (naja ein wenig ist gut 20) aber naja, bin damit aufgewachsen deswegen ein Pflichtkauf ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist unter der Woche betrunken? Also sooo schlimm bin ich nicht, obwohl ich auch Student bin.



Ja, sowas macht auch nur ego!

Mir sind nochn' paar eingefallen:
- Marvel vs. Capcom 3
- Dead Space 2


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Diablo 3 wird dieses Jahr wohl leider eher nix, ansonsten Mass Effect 3. Bei Skyrim befürchte ich eine bezahlte Beta und Bugsammlung. Zu dem Spiel gibt's bisher nicht mal Konzeptzeichnungen, geschweige denn Screenshots, und das Teil soll im November schon fertig sein. Und wann kam zuletzt ein Spiel wirklich vollständig, rund und fehlerfrei raus, bei dem völlig stur das Release-Datum eingehalten wurde?



Ganz klar: Duke Nukem.


----------



## Fuhunter (11. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Same here. DA war für mich eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre. Die vielseitigen Möglichkeiten zur Charakter-Erstellung, die Interaktion mit den Begleitern und die großartige Story haben mich absolut überzeugt.
> 
> Nun einen festgelegten Hauptcharakter spielen zu müssen, ist komisch und eine Umstellung. Man hätte das alte System durchaus beibehalten können.



du sprichst mir aus der seele 

naja, bleibt zu hoffn, dass die story trotzdem spannend, wendungsreich und voller entscheidungen mit konsequenzen ist...aber eigentlich sollte es kein schlechtes spiel werden, ich mein alles was bioware anfasst wird bekanntlich gold 

villeicht sorgt da2 sogar für eine positive überraschung...wer weis, lang ist es ja nichtmehr, bis es kommt oder? soll das nicht schon im märz kommen?


----------



## Ulthras (11. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2. Wird richtig die geile Grafikbombe. Und Story sowieso


----------



## Erz1 (11. Februar 2011)

Guild Wars 2!!!
Jetzt wo sie angekündigt haben, dass die Alpha Test's schon diese Jahr starten und eine Open Beta wahrscheinlich auch, wird es wohl noch dieses Jahr herauskommen


----------



## Garnalem (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beta gespielt und Rift hat diese Chance leider nicht. Klassen sind viel zu unbalanciert und das freie Wechseln sämtlicher Talentbäume ist eigentlich schon ein Witz.
> 
> Während manche Klassen mühsam gegen zwei Mobs kämpfen, konnte ich auf Level 8 mit meinem Nekro/Hexer/Chloro problemlos vier auf einmal plätten. 5 Dots, die mich entweder direkt oder indirekt heilen plus ein Pet machen es möglich. Langeweile pur, weil ich einfach nicht sterben kann. Den weiteren Verlauf hab ich nicht mehr getestet, selbst wenn es mit Level 20 schwieriger werden sollte. Ich will doch nicht 20 Level lang einschlafen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Klassenkombinationen sehr interessant. Natürlich müssen die einzelnen Kombis noch besser ausbalanciert werden, was bei so einer Vielzahl von Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten deutlich schwerer als bei WoW ist. Aber WoW war auch nie wirklich ausbalanciert. Und ich vergleiche natürlich nicht nur WoW wie es jetzt ist, sondern auch, wie die Basis-Version war. Btw: Mein Verstärker/Läuterer/Druide stirbt öfter mal. 

Die Story von Rift ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber besser als WoW zu Classiczeiten. Denn damals wusste man ÜBERHAUPT GAR NICHT, worum es geht. Nur dass man auf Stufe 60 kommen soll - und dann? Es gab zwar einige nette Questreihen auch schon auf unterer Stufe, aber es gab keinen roten Faden. Den gab es erst mit BC. 

Rift hat zudem das Gameplay und das Interface von WoW übernommen, aber an einiger Stelle verbessert (z. B. verschiebbare und frei einstellbare Leisten - das was Addons wie Bartender, Bagnos oder Titanpanel bei WoW leisten müssen, weil es nicht im Interface intregiert ist).

Eine extreme Itemflut konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Dafür endlich mal Questbelohnungen, die man auch gebrauchen kann! Itemverteilung in etwa wie in WoW. Manche Spiele leben ja insbesondere von der Iteminflation und Sammelwut (Diablo, WoW, RoM).

Ich schrieb auch, dass Rift die Möglichkeit hat, WoW vom Thron zu stoßen, WENN sie diese Möglichkeit nutzen. WoW ist auf. Daran ändert auch das etwas bessere Addon Cataclysm nichts. Die Raids sind wieder fordernder und interessanter, aber das wars. Sonst nichts neues, Klassen teilweise verhunzt und sehr unausbalanciert, Die Comm ist schlechter denn je und der Marken(jetzt Punkte)- und Ruffarm-Irrsinn ist schlimmer denn je (was macht es für einen Sinn, Content, den man längst durch hat und für den das EQ schon zu gut ist, immer wieder abzugrasen? Das bringt nur Frust - Spiele sollen Spaß und Herausforderungen bieten -> warum gibt es nicht in Raids Ruf?)

Und die WoW-Grafik ist selbst für ein RPG veraltet. Da kommt Rift deutlich frischer rüber und die Grafik ist für ein MMORPG schon recht gut. Auch gefällt mir die Endzeit-Atmosphäre mehr als die knallbunte Comic-Atmospähre.

Und Rift ist deutlich auf WoW-Spieler zugeschnitten. WoW-Spieler brauchen kein Tutorial, sondern fühlen sich direkt heimisch, weil das Gameplay und Interface und die Skillungen sehr ähnlich aufgebaut sind. Viele Dinge, die WoW erst nach Jahren eingeführt hat, sind in Rift bereits erhalten (Questfinder auf der Minimap, Erfolge). Rift erfindet das Rad auch nicht neu, vieles ist abgeguckt (wie WoW damals vieles bei anderen Spielen abgeguckt hat), aber gerade das Klassensystem ist neu und interessant. Und die Comm ist bisher noch bemüht, nicht Spamm-Sitten einreißen zu lassen.


----------



## boonfish (11. Februar 2011)

Meine Pflichtkäufe: 
1. Uncharted 3 (PS3) 
2. Portal 2 (PC) 
3. Dragon Age 2 (PC) 

Ansonsten vielleicht noch Crysis2, Elder Scrolls V, SWtor (falls es rauskommt mal anschnuppern) und falls ich mich dazu aufrappeln könnte Mass Effect1 und 2 anzufangen (und zu kaufen...) wäre noch Mass Effect 3 dabei.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Februar 2011)

Meine hoffnung auf diablo 3 ist noch nicht ganz tot^^


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2011)

Firefall


----------



## Maethor1 (14. Februar 2011)

ME 3
DA 2
Witcher 2
SWTOR
Deus Ex 3


----------



## Fauzi (14. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3 <3 *_* *_______*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Februar 2011)

Hm dieses Jahr müssens vor allem Shooter sein. War schon auf der GC letztes Jahr von den ganzen Titeln begeistert. Rage wird übrigens dieses Jahr anspielbar sein.

Rage
Brink
Homefront
Gears of War 3
Borderlands 2 (wenn es denn kommt)
bei Deus Ex 3 bin ich noch sehr skeptisch

Und jede Menge andere Knaller die mir grad net einfallen


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2011)

Da ich anfangs von TES 4 - Oblivion bei der TES-Reihe aufgehört habe -
aber nun wieder einsteigen möchte ....

TES V - Skyrim

dann noch ...

Dragon Age 2
Divinity 3 ^^


----------



## Fuhunter (14. Februar 2011)

stimmt, auf TES V bin ich auch sehr gespannt. ich weis noch, wie ich am releasetag von oblivion von der grafik geflashed war.

bevor ich DragonAge 2, dass ja am 10.03 rauskommt, werd ich mir nochmal ein savegame mit addon und allen dlcs erspielen  dann wird dieser in da2 importiert 

freu


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2011)

Auf dem Wunschzettel steht das alles schon... Spenden werden gern angenommen 

*Sicher, falls rechtzeitig released:*
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (PC)
Batman: Arkham City
Bulletstorm (PC)
Crysis 2 (PC)
Dead Space 2 (PC)
Diablo 3 (PC)
Dragon Age 2 (PC)
Duke Nukem 4 Ever (PC)
Mass Effect 3 (PC)
Mortal Kombat 9 (360)
Rage (PC)
Serious Sam 3
Star Wars: The Old Republic (PC)
The Elder Scrolls v: Skyrim
The Witcher 2 (PC)

*Noch offen:*
Battlefield 3 (PC - Nur wenn man im Multiplayer im Rennen auch Strafen kann, sonst No-Go)
FEAR 3 (PC)
LA Noire (360)
Homefront (PC)
Warhammer 40k: Space Marine (-)

*Sonstiges vielleicht:  Gespannt drauf, aber noch unsicher was ich davon halten soll:*
Brink (PC)
Deus Ex 3 (PC)
Dungeon Siege 3 (PC)
Hunted (360 o. PC)
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning (PC)
Red Faction: Armageddon (PC)
Tera (PC)
Tomb Raider (-)
XCOM (PC)


----------



## The Reptil (14. Februar 2011)

LOL zam such dir eine Arbeit du hast eindeutig zu viel zeit 

mom verdammt du arbeitest ja in der (im weiteren sinne) Spielindustrie


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Ich will jetzt nicht gegen Diablo 3 flamen, aber kann mir jemand mal ganz sachlich erklären, was daran so toll ist? Ich hab D2 nicht gespielt, aber dafür Titan Quest, was ja vom Prinzip her ähnlich ist und ich fand es zum Einschlafen. Man macht stundenlang nix anderes als Horden von Gegnern zu zerlegen, wogegen der Anspruch auf ca. 0 herabsinkt. Es ist doch immer das gleiche, egal wie die Gegner jetzt aussehen oder in welcher Landschaft es ist. Die einzige Schwierigkeit dürften die Endbosse sein, aber die waren bei Titan Quest in ein paar Minuten jeweils erledigt Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, nach dem Ende das noch zwei mal machen zu müssen, nur auf einem anderen "Schwierigkeitsgrad", dann frag ich mich echt, was das für Inhalt sein soll. Welche Rolle spielt denn da noch der Multiplayer?

Okey, ich hab zwar schon im Unterforum für Diablo gelesen aber nichts Weltbewegendes entdeckt. Klärt mich bitte auf, ich würde es gern spielen, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich mich irre. Was macht Diablo 3 so toll?


----------



## Chakalaker (15. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auf :

-Deus Ex Human Revolution

-Gears of War 3

-Rage

-Brink (wenn es denn kommt, bin nicht auf dem neusten Stand)

-Guild Wars 2 (wenn es denn kommt, bin nicht auf dem neusten Stand)

-Evtl noch Bulletstorm...

Da ich bald ne Ausbildung hab, muss ich erst mal nachrüsten was ich mir die letzten jahre nich leisten konnte (Schüler halt-.-)


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

Hm meine SW TOR Vorfreude is wieder etwas verflogen, seitdem mir wieder einfiel das ich die ganze Zeit auf The Secret World warte, um das es meines Wissens nach sehr still geworden is...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Februar 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> -Brink (wenn es denn kommt, bin nicht auf dem neusten Stand)



20.Mai ist angepeilter Release


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Februar 2011)

Tja herher.

So zu den games damit der text ein ende hat:

PC:Skyrem
 	Diablo 3

XBOX 360:
 	Den GT 5 Killer FORZA 4
SSX - Deadly Descents ja habs grade gemerkt kommt erst 2013 muss die woll kielhollen grrrrr
 	Dead Space 2

DEN Nintendo DS3 mit diversen Games.


----------



## Tilbie (15. Februar 2011)

Dark Souls (PS3)


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2011)

Mass Effect, sonst nichts.


----------



## TrollJumper (16. Februar 2011)

-The Witcher 2
-Assassins Creed Brotherhood
-Diablo 3 (da fieber ich die ganze Zeit mit meinem Chemie Lehrer mit )
-TES V
-Dead Space 2

Naja und ansonsten mal sehen was mich noch so beim schmökern im Internet/Laden anlächelt.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht gegen Diablo 3 flamen, aber kann mir jemand mal ganz sachlich erklären, was daran so toll ist? *Ich hab D2 nicht gespielt,* [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][..] *Titan Quest *[..] * fand es zum Einschlafen*[/font]



Nope - Sorry, keine Chance DIR das zu erklären, denn dass Grundprinzip des Jagens und Sammelns ist noch da. Dafür gibts ne neue Story, es sieht schicker aus, vermittelt in den Dungeons mehr Atmosphäre durch Tiefe, "intelligentere" Gegner zerstörbare Umgebungen und (auch wenn ich davon bisher nur Videos gesehen habe) fordernden Bossfights, und fühlt sich spielerisch (GC Demo) immer noch so gut an wie D2.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Oh man darauf warte ich schon 3 Jahre. Dachte es wär schon eingestampft worden. Hab rein zufällig ma vor 3 Tagen nach ner Ewigkeit ma wieder geguckt und nix gefunden, aber nun hört hört:


Dead Island !!!

Zombies schießen + Karibik Flair!
(Far Cry Setting im Prinzip ^^ )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZqrG1bdGtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg


----------



## jay390 (17. Februar 2011)

Naja also ich freu mich wie Wolle auf Crysis 2 (PC)  Hab das einser schon extrem geil gefunden, aber das ist nochmal geiler. Gestern ein paar Promovideos reingezogen, schaut hammer geil aus. Sind ja nur noch 33 Tage ^^ 

Rift werd ich eher nicht anzocken, hab da die Befürchtung, dass es so ein AION wird. ^^ Das hab ich auch gleich getestet und war mega enttäuscht. Mal schauen. Auf NFS Shift 2 (PS3) freu ich mich auch  Diablo 3 wird sowieso leider nicht dieses Jahr kommen, ist das einzige auf das ich mich sonst noch freu.

Edit: Muss ich mir sowieso um nen neuen PC schauen ^^ Ich glaub meiner wird bei Crysis 2 verrecken hab ich so das Gefühl xD


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2011)

Die Sims: Mittelalter


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Bei mir eindeutig:

Homefront (360)
Forza Motorsport 4 (360)
DNF (Platform offen)

TES V (PC)

2012 wird dann das Jahr von Diablo3 und (hoffentlich) dem 2. Teil von SC2


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Februar 2011)

jay390 schrieb:


> Edit: Muss ich mir sowieso um nen neuen PC schauen ^^ Ich glaub meiner wird bei Crysis 2 verrecken hab ich so das Gefühl xD



Wenn Crysis 2 so wird wie Yougamers es sagt, finde ich es von den Anforderungen an die Hardware echt billig. Das schafft mein kleiner PC locker auf recommended.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenn Crysis 2 so wird wie Yougamers es sagt, finde ich es von den Anforderungen an die Hardware echt billig. Das schafft mein kleiner PC locker auf recommended.



Crysis 2 packt sogar meine Gurke.
auf extrem(oder wie auch immer die höchste Einstellung nochmal hieß)

Also wenn man nicht grade nen 10 Jahr alten Rechner hat packt das jeder Rechner der vor 2-3 Jahren mal aktuell war.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> DNF (Platform offen)



PC.. PC .. PC


----------



## ego1899 (21. Februar 2011)

Sicher Zam?

Laut Wikipedia nämlich auch für XBox 360 und PS3.
Wundert mich jetzt aber auch, aber ich meine mich auch zu erinnern das die ersten spielbaren Versionen Ende des letzten Jahres auch auf der XBox vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub er meint damit eher, dass er es auf seinem Rechner haben will ;D

Bei Mashinima hat auch ein offizieller gesagt, dass es PS3 und 360 kommt ( interview bei der Strip Club release party ;D )


----------



## Gazeran (21. Februar 2011)

Warum wurde mein Spiel erst 4 mal genannt o_O
Naja für alle die den Trailer gesehen haben:
IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME! (Ja warscheinlich falsch geschrieben!)
Portal 2 <3
The Cake is a Lie!


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Rift

Die Beta überzeugte mich und nun freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## Littelbigboss (21. Februar 2011)

Ein Spiel auf das ich mich freue aber wahrscheinlich nich 2011 kommt Doom 4!


----------



## Kuya (21. Februar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Grütze liebe Buffed Comm *gg*
> 
> Nach dem ich wieder ein bisschen im Internet am schmökern bin, was denn dieses Jahr so erscheint und meine Liste dieses Jahr echt lang geworden ist,
> möcht ich mal so wissen, auf was ihr dieses Jahr so wartet (Off- und Online Spiele ) bei mir wären das wohl:



*Star Wars: The Old Republik:* Wer es auf der Gamescom anspielen konnte weiß es, denn es wird einfach nur "absolut episch"! 
SWTOR-Cinematic-Trailer 1 "Hope" (HD)!
SWTOR-Cinematic-Trailer 2 "Deceived" (HD)!

*Duke Nukem Forever!:* Soll dieses Jahr erscheinen, 13 Jahre lang mussten wir warten, bin sicher es wird auch episch!
(Wer die Wartezeit nicht erträgt, kann sich ja solange mit "Bulletstorm" trösten)!  
Duke Nukem Forever Trailer!

*Deus Ex – Human Revolution: *Kommt auch dieses Jahr, und soll im Gegensatz zu Deus Ex 2, wieder der absolute Hammer werden (Shadowrun-Feeling pur)!
Deus Ex-Human Revolution Trailer (HD)!

*Crysis 2:* (Alleine wegen dem Multiplayer wird das schon Genial)!
Crysis 2-"The Wall"-Trailer
Crysis 2-Nanosuit-Trailer

*F.E.A.R. 3:* (wird auch verdammt cool, kanns kaum erwarten das im "Co-Op" durchzuzocken)! 
F.E.A.R.- *Epic-MustSee-Trailer* (HD)
F.E.A.R.- Trailer "1" (HD)
F.E.A.R.-Trailer "2" (HD)

Diese Liste ist noch lange nicht vollständig, wird wahrlich ein anstrengendes Jahr! 

Vielleicht mach ich mir Heute Mittag die Mühe, den Rest auch noch rauszusuchen und hier zu vervollständigen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> PC.. PC .. PC



Sicher ZAM, nur hätte es da mal ein paar Jahre eher erscheinen sollen. Außer es ist technisch noch auf dem Stand von 2007 / 2008. Dann geht das auf meinem Rechner noch wunderbar.


----------



## Der eXi (21. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auf 

- Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
- Portal 2
- Crysis 2
- Guild Wars 2
- Rift
- Dungeon Defenders
- Brink
- und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2011)

Hab ganz vergessen Mortal Kombat zu erwähnen  Dafür werde ich mir sogar ne XBOX 360 holen


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Februar 2011)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> Ein Spiel auf das ich mich freue aber wahrscheinlich nich 2011 kommt Doom 4!



Doom 4 soll eigentlich noch vor Rage kommen, welches ja im Sommer erscheint...

immerhin sei es schon in der Pipeline, also im letzten Schritt der Entwicklung.

Was auch interessant ist, immerhin nutzt es auch die idTech 5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Februar 2011)

Endlich mal 'ne Erweiterung zu Two Worlds 2...


----------



## Arosk (21. Februar 2011)

Mass Effect 3
Diablo 3
Battlefield 3
Duke Nukem: Forever

Zuviele Dreier für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Doom 4 soll eigentlich noch vor Rage kommen, welches ja im Sommer erscheint...
> 
> immerhin sei es schon in der Pipeline, also im letzten Schritt der Entwicklung.
> 
> Was auch interessant ist, immerhin nutzt es auch die idTech 5



Es soll nicht vor Rage kommen. Die Aussage wurde nur von manchen Websiten falsch gedeutet: Doom 4 ist in der Schnelligkeit der Entwicklung wesentlich weiter als Rage. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, denn die Grafikengine steht sowieso schon.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sicher Zam?
> 
> Laut Wikipedia nämlich auch für XBox 360 und PS3.




Es ging eher darum: Duke gehört auf den PC

*g*


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Hm ja wie alle Ego-Shooter (haha ich hab "EgO"-Shooter gesagt   )

Oder eigentlich alle Spiele außer Fifa, Beat 'em Up's und Rennspielen xD


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Februar 2011)

mein bruder zockt fifa ausschliesslich auf dem computer. er sagt der kontroller wäre viel zu indirekt und langsam.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

ja na sicher xD was für ein käse wenn ich sowas höre...

dann frag deinen bruder ma ob der unterschied so dramatisch is das man dann lieber die technisch viel schlechter umgesetzte pc version zockt ^^

(auch wenn das 11 diesmal sogar seperat für den pc programmiert wurde... )


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2011)

Kumpel von mir spielt Fifa auf dem PC mit 360° Controller ^-^
Also ich spiels auf der Playsi und komme super mit der Steuerung klar - gänzliche ohne defizite.

Ich finde Jump'n Runs und Rollenspiele gehören auch auf die Konsole (Japanos jedenfalls).


----------



## The Paladin (23. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mir Mortal Kombat kaufen wenn wirklich der hier dabei ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tt05QoHNeow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten freue ich mich auf Shogun 2 Total War

und villeicht Dragon Age 2 weil ich den Code für die Rüstung von Ser Isaac Clarke habe.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 

Rage

Mortal Kombat 2011 ist doch ein Exclusiv Titel für die PS3 oder?


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2011)

Pokémon Black & White. 

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (für den PC halt)

Vielleicht noch Bulletstorm


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Mortal Kombat kaufen wenn wirklich der hier dabei ist ^^



Ich schätze mal, nur in der PS3-Version ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ging eher darum: Duke gehört auf den PC
> 
> *g*



Das ist ja klar ZAM, aber es kommt drauf an, welche Voraussetzungen das Spiel an meine Hardware stellt


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2011)

Käpt&#8217;n schrieb:


> Mortal Kombat 2011 ist doch ein Exclusiv Titel für die PS3 oder?



Quatsch es kommt für PS 3 und XboX 360 raus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nur für dieses hoffentlich epische schlachten  werde ich mir ne XBOX 360 holen gut und weil Frau Kinect haben will


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Quatsch es kommt für PS 3 und XboX 360 raus




Es ging nur um Kratos.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das ist ja klar ZAM, aber es kommt drauf an, welche Voraussetzungen das Spiel an meine Hardware stellt




naja so besonders hohe werden es gar nich ma sein. die ende des jahres vorgestellten spielbaren szenen waren vom im prinzip fertigem spiel, da wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern...


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2011)

Huiuiuiuiui, grad gelesen, dass Heroes of Might and Magic 6 dieses Jahr rauskommen soll. Hier der Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VRabku-hHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Laut Amazon soll der Release am 10. Mai sein. Auf der HoMaM 6 - Webseite ist noch ein Datum im März drin, aber im Foreneintrag wird weder bestätigt, noch verneint, dass dieser Aktuell ist.


----------



## Dracun (24. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ging nur um Kratos.


Zamilein es ging um die Frage von Blaubär ob des en PS3 Exklusiv Titel ist ... deswegen der Screen .. mein lieber Forendiktator


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSRtYpNRoN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Whoa, weiß gar nicht wann es rauskommen soll, wenn 2012 der Fall sein sollte bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung, aber *DICKES NEED* !!!! *__*


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2011)

@Sh1k4ri

11.11.2011


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Whoa, weiß gar nicht wann es rauskommen soll, wenn 2012 der Fall sein sollte bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung, aber *DICKES NEED* !!!! *__*



Trailer nicht geschaut? Da wird es dick hingeschrieben: 11.11.11 ==> 11. November 2011


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trailer nicht geschaut? Da wird es dick hingeschrieben: 11.11.11 ==> 11. November 2011



Hab erst gepostet und dann geschaut... und vergessen zu editieren ... alles gut.


----------



## Dracun (24. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trailer nicht geschaut? Da wird es dick hingeschrieben: 11.11.11 ==> 11. November 2011


Is ja cool und um 11.11Uhr wird dat Fass Reissdorf angestochen und Alaaf gebrüllt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2011)

neeed auf 

*Might & Magic Heroes 6 lechs
*

omg reissdorf da muss nen Fass Frankenheim Alt oder pils her


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auf ein old-school Offline-RPG, in dem man noch wie zu Zeiten von Baldur's Gate, Wizardry oder Might & Magic (nicht diesem Heroes-Schrott) eine ganze Gruppe erstellt und nicht nur aus 3 Rassen und 2 Talentbäumen einen 08/15-Actionhelden erstellt, dem lauter vorgenerierte NPCs folgen. Und da kann ich vermutlich warten, bis ich schwarz werde, denn sowas verkauft sich heute ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2011)

Mir ist grad eingefallen das ich mich ausserdem noch auf Risen 2 freue^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Habe auch need auf call of duty modern warfare 3,endlich ma in deutschland spiele und frankfurt zerbomben ahh ein 
traum wird war ^^


hier was zu skyrem ka ob wer gepostet hat aber hier der neue trailer http://www.games-news.de/go/the_elder_scrolls_5_skyrim_der_erste_gameplay_trailer_ist_da_update_deutscher_trailer_jetzt_verfuegbar/307623/the_elder_scrolls_5_skyrim_der_erste_gameplay_trailer_ist_da_update_deutscher_trailer_jetzt_verfuegbar.html?url=%2Fnl%2Fthe_elder_scrolls_5_skyrim_der_erste_gameplay_trailer_ist_da_update_deutscher_trailer_jetzt_verfuegbar%2F307623%2Fthe_elder_scrolls_5_skyrim_der_erste_gameplay_trailer_ist_da_update_deutscher_trailer_jetzt_verfuegbar.html%3Furl%3D%252F


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Whoa, weiß gar nicht wann es rauskommen soll, wenn 2012 der Fall sein sollte bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung, aber *DICKES NEED* !!!! *__*



ARGH!!!! Das need is grad viel fetter geworden. Noch fetter is grad aber ein NEED auf nen neuen Pc bei der Grafik


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Auf das datum trinken wir nen schönes Frankenheim alt wuhu pures adrenalin durch den trailer


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Februar 2011)

Jetzt wo ich den ersten, offizielen in-game Trailer gesehen habe kann ich TES:V Skyrim echt nichtmehr abwarten!

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JSRtYpNRoN0


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2011)

Hab grad eben die Demo von Dragon Age 2 gespielt und das war gar nix.

Die Grafik ist mir viel zu düster, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ton ist mal wieder Top, wobei die Lippensynchro etwas buggy ist, war bei Origins besser.

Aber Hawke bewegt sich nun wie ein Typ aus einer Anime-Serie, da bekomme ich das Kotzen, wenn ich das nur sehe. Wenn ich dann in der Gamestar lese, dass die Hauptkampagne nur rund 12-15 Stunden umfasst, dann bleibe ich doch lieber bei Origins und Awakening. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad in der Demo eingestellt ist, aber die Gegner sind gefallen wie die Fliegen. Herausforderung? Absolut null.

Nein danke, man merkt, dass das Teil nur 18 Monate in Entwicklung war.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab grad eben die Demo von Dragon Age 2 gespielt und das war gar nix.
> 
> Die Grafik ist mir viel zu düster, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ton ist mal wieder Top, wobei die Lippensynchro etwas buggy ist, war bei Origins besser.
> 
> ...



ja Lippensynchro is nicht besonders aber ich finds Klasse das der Charakter endlich mal sprechen kann und Grafik ist auch nicht gerade schlecht.
Bezüglich dem Aussehen des Protagonisten freu ich mich weil bei Origins und Awakening der Charakter immer so gequält dreinschaut


----------



## Erz1 (28. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab grad eben die Demo von Dragon Age 2 gespielt und das war gar nix.
> 
> Die Grafik ist mir viel zu düster, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ton ist mal wieder Top, wobei die Lippensynchro etwas buggy ist, war bei Origins besser.
> 
> ...



Leider nicht nur das.
Viel zu actionreich das Spiel, kaum Taktik, "pausieren" war bisher gar nicht nötig. Das speichern ging nicht einmal und dazu kam, dass das Spiel geschätzte 5000 Mal abgeschmiert ist, was das nicht viel besser gemacht hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

Seit dem ich die ersten Bilder (GameOne.de) aus *Deus Ex Human Revolution* gesehen habe, will ich das so hart haben.  Kommt ja hoffentlich bald raus... es wird sicherlich so ein "A-lochspiel" werden, dass ich zig mal in die Ecke schmettern werde, weiß ich jetzt schon. Aber das ist mir egal. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80mWLi4oKRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (1. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seit dem ich die ersten Bilder (GameOne.de) aus *Deus Ex Human Revolution* gesehen habe, will ich das so hart haben.  Kommt ja hoffentlich bald raus... es wird sicherlich so ein "A-lochspiel" werden, dass ich zig mal in die Ecke schmettern werde, weiß ich jetzt schon. Aber das ist mir egal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das Game.


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. März 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Leider nicht nur das.
> Viel zu actionreich das Spiel, kaum Taktik, "pausieren" war bisher gar nicht nötig. Das speichern ging nicht einmal und dazu kam, dass das Spiel geschätzte 5000 Mal abgeschmiert ist, was das nicht viel besser gemacht hat.



Mann, das ist ne Demo!


Bei mir ist es kein einziges Mal abgeschmiert - aber stimmt, Lippensynchro war echt buggy.

Zudem die Party-Steuerung - auf dem Felsweg da, nachdem man schon die Party erweitert hat, sind bei mir irgendwie 
meist 2 stur stehen geblieben und ich musste die Gegner immer zu denen zurücklocken, damit die mitkämpfen...komisch.

Auch die Taktiksteuerung (Selbst:Umringt von mi. 2 Gegnern usw) war irgendwie mühsam, die Felder waren nur auf einem gew. Fleck klickbar und
wenn man den nicht erwischt wird da plötzlich irgendwas eigenartiges ausgewählt.

Gerade am Feldweg fand ich war man schon arg eingeschränkt, das war weniger als ein Levelschlauch, das war ein Levelschläuchlein.

Dennoch, ich finde die Präsentation gut, Kämpfe auch ok, wobei ja ok, die Schwierigkeit war nicht wirklich hoch.

Wie auch immer, ich werds defintiv kaufen, ich denke Bioware kriegt das schon hin und macht ein gutes Spiel daraus.


ich fand Mass Effect 2 auch deutlich besser als 1 - wobei es natürlich auch Kritikpunkte gab(Waffen-/Rüstungsoptionen stark eingeschnitten,Rohstoff sammeln langweilig wie sonst was)


Ansonsten freu ich mich tierisch auf Star Wars: Old Republic - ich hoff nur Bioware setzt das nicht in den Sand.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

Battlefield 3 hat gerade einen großen Sprung auf der Liste nach vorne gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFj8blswNz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2011)

Naja da sieht man ja nur die Kampagne und die interessiert mich kein bisschen. Ist doch schon seit Battlefield 2 in jedem Shooter immer das gleiche. In jedem Spiel Amis gegen den Mittleren Osten, bisschen kräftig Bumm Bumm und eine gute Inszenierung. Trotzdem bleibt es immer das gleiche. Mich interessiert nur der Multiplayer, den sieht man ja leider noch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja da sieht man ja nur die Kampagne und die interessiert mich kein bisschen. Ist doch schon seit Battlefield 2 in jedem Shooter immer das gleiche. In jedem Spiel Amis gegen den Mittleren Osten, bisschen kräftig Bumm Bumm und eine gute Inszenierung. Trotzdem bleibt es immer das gleiche. Mich interessiert nur der Multiplayer, den sieht man ja leider noch nicht.



Man kann von dem Video zumindest ableiten, dass es grafisch umwerfend aussieht und der Ton nochmal besser ist. Und dann diese Qualität bei 64 Spielern auf einer Map...


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab grad eben die Demo von Dragon Age 2 gespielt und das war gar nix.
> 
> Die Grafik ist mir viel zu düster, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ton ist mal wieder Top, wobei die Lippensynchro etwas buggy ist, war bei Origins besser.
> 
> ...



In den News steht ja auch, dass man die Spieler "nicht überfordern will" und daher die Kampagne recht knapp gehalten hat. Aus dem gleichen Grund wurde wohl auch die "umständliche" Charaktererstellung abgeschafft. 

Mal ehrlich: Origins war nicht zu schwer. Hier und da musste man etwas aufmerksam sein, aber eigentlich war selbst der Endkampft recht einfach. 
Wer das nicht hinbekommt, sollte es vielleicht erst mal mit Tetris versuchen.

Wenn ich das so lese, vergeht mir immer mehr die Lust an dem Spiel. Origins habe ich geliebt, auch wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten bei der Charaktererstellung. Jetzt einen vorgefertigten Helden und eine schwache Story hingeklatscht zu bekommen, enttäuscht mich maßlos. Und dafür 60 Euro für die PS3-Version hinlegen? Nein, danke.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wer das nicht hinbekommt, sollte es vielleicht erst mal mit Tetris versuchen.



Spiel mal Tetris auf level 13  Wenn du 30 min durchhälst, biste echt gut


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Der Endkampf war aber einfach dumm, als Melee hat der einfach mal 10x länger gedauert als nötig - schwer war der absolut nicht und ich habe das Spiel nachher auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe gespielt..
Ich finde die sollten nen Horrorrpg aus Dragonage machen und das Thema bei den Zwergen z. B. mit stärkerer Inszenierung aufgreifen - das fand ich wirklich gut! 

Blutige Action mit etwas RPG - klingt eigentlich nach nem Spiel für meine iPhone aber ich bin gespannt.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, vergeht mir immer mehr die Lust an dem Spiel. Origins habe ich geliebt, auch wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten bei der Charaktererstellung. Jetzt einen vorgefertigten Helden und eine schwache Story hingeklatscht zu bekommen, enttäuscht mich maßlos. Und dafür 60 Euro für die PS3-Version hinlegen? Nein, danke.



Vergiss die überteuerten DLC's nicht die 1 Woche nach release kommen.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

Und da katapultiert sich ein Titel in die Liste "Mal im Auge behalten":

Tribes: Ascend. Soll laut Entwicklerangaben der geistige Nachfolger von Tribes 2 werden und ist somit recht interessant. Das Spiel soll als Downloadtitel Ende des Jahres erscheinen und basiert grafisch auf der Unreal Engine 3.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRvTjLYv5qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. März 2011)

Serious Sam 3  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. März 2011)

Shenmue 3
Duke Nukem Forever
Diablo III


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2011)

Battlefield 3. Nach den Trailern!


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Serious Sam 3




2011?


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kann von dem Video zumindest ableiten, dass es grafisch umwerfend aussieht und der Ton nochmal besser ist. Und dann diese Qualität bei 64 Spielern auf einer Map...



Warte ebenso so geifrig auf das Spiel(: Battlefield Bad Company 2 macht mir schon tierisch Spaß und würde gerne wieder die Beta spielen, aber deswegen Medal of Honor sich kaufen. Spare ich lieber das Geld um dann Battlefield 3 richtig zu kaufen


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2011?



@ZAM anscheinend 

http://www.pcgames.de/Serious-Sam-3-PC-146560/News/Serious-Sam-3-Erste-Screenshots-16-Spieler-Koop-Modus-Release-bereits-im-Sommer-813890/


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warte ebenso so geifrig auf das Spiel(: Battlefield Bad Company 2 macht mir schon tierisch Spaß und würde gerne wieder die Beta spielen, aber deswegen Medal of Honor sich kaufen. Spare ich lieber das Geld um dann Battlefield 3 richtig zu kaufen



Battlefield 3 sieht für mich allerdings sehr nach 16-Mann Infanterieschlachten aus. Dabei soll es doch ein "echtes"Battlefield werden, sprich 64 Spieler mit Flugzeugen, Helis, Panzern usw.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> @ZAM anscheinend
> 
> http://www.pcgames.d...-Sommer-813890/




Also gefaked isses nicht denke ich


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 sieht für mich allerdings sehr nach 16-Mann Infanterieschlachten aus. Dabei soll es doch ein "echtes"Battlefield werden, sprich 64 Spieler mit Flugzeugen, Helis, Panzern usw.



Ich glaub nach BF2 sind die Erwartungen an ein BF3 auch sehr hoch. Bad Company war ja mehr ein Zwischendurchhappen, den ich im übrigen nie gespielt habe.
BF2 dafür umso mehr. ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 sieht für mich allerdings sehr nach 16-Mann Infanterieschlachten aus. Dabei soll es doch ein "echtes"Battlefield werden, sprich 64 Spieler mit Flugzeugen, Helis, Panzern usw.



Woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Vom Multiplayer gibt es zurzeit kein Material, ergo kann noch niemand außer Dice selbst über den Multiplayer wirklich etwas wissen.


----------



## Piti49 (20. März 2011)

Pc: Tera steht hier ganz oben und TES V wird selbstverständlich verschlungen 

Xbox360: Batman , das wird wenn sie nicht zu viel fuschen der Hammer.

Wii: Zelda, Zelda, Zelda^^ es wird langsam Zeit für einen neuen Teil.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Vom Multiplayer gibt es zurzeit kein Material, ergo kann noch niemand außer Dice selbst über den Multiplayer wirklich etwas wissen.



Ich hab ja nur von meinem Empfinden gesprochen. Im Trailer sieht man eine Innenstadt mit engen, geschlossenen Gassen. Da sind kaum Manöver möglich, Panzer haben kaum Platz bzw. können problemlos von allen Seiten geknackt werden, Helis finden keine Ziele bei so kleinen Straßen und von Flugzeugen reden wir lieber nicht. 
Klar gibt es noch andere Karten, aber wenn schon der Trailer dieses Szenario zeigt, gehe ich schon davon aus, dass das Spiel auch in diese Richtung wandert.


----------



## Rotel (20. März 2011)

Deus Ex Human Revolution ... Der erste Teil der Serie war eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab. Ich hoffe auf einen genauso gelungenen Teil.

Und nätürlich Crysis II


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nur von meinem Empfinden gesprochen. Im Trailer sieht man eine Innenstadt mit engen, geschlossenen Gassen. Da sind kaum Manöver möglich, Panzer haben kaum Platz bzw. können problemlos von allen Seiten geknackt werden, Helis finden keine Ziele bei so kleinen Straßen und von Flugzeugen reden wir lieber nicht.
> Klar gibt es noch andere Karten, aber wenn schon der Trailer dieses Szenario zeigt, gehe ich schon davon aus, dass das Spiel auch in diese Richtung wandert.



Das ist lediglich der Singleplayermodus. Die Multiplayer-Karten werden anders ausfallen.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Deus Ex Human Revolution ... Der erste Teil der Serie war eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab. Ich hoffe auf einen genauso gelungenen Teil.



Jau, darauf freu ich mich auch schon.
Im August soll es kommen wenn ich richtig informiert bin...



Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist lediglich der Singleplayermodus. Die Multiplayer-Karten werden anders ausfallen.



Und hast du dafür ne Quelle vom Entwickler, dass genau diese Karte ausschließlich im SP gespielt wird?

Ich denke mal, das ist auch nur eine Vermutung, von daher kann da niemand 100%ig etwas zu sagen.
Wir werden sehen wie die MP Karten letztlich ausfallen.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und hast du dafür ne Quelle vom Entwickler, dass genau diese Karte ausschließlich im SP gespielt wird?
> 
> Ich denke mal, das ist auch nur eine Vermutung, von daher kann da niemand 100%ig etwas zu sagen.
> Wir werden sehen wie die MP Karten letztlich ausfallen.



Weil es ziemlich sicher ist, dass das lediglich eine SP-Karte ist. Auch bei Bad Company 2 wurde so gehandelt: Die MP-Maps sind nicht übereinstimmend mit den Singleplayer-Karten gewesen.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Also gefaked isses nicht denke ich



Nice :O


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nur von meinem Empfinden gesprochen. Im Trailer sieht man eine Innenstadt mit engen, geschlossenen Gassen. Da sind kaum Manöver möglich, Panzer haben kaum Platz bzw. können problemlos von allen Seiten geknackt werden, Helis finden keine Ziele bei so kleinen Straßen und von Flugzeugen reden wir lieber nicht.
> Klar gibt es noch andere Karten, aber wenn schon der Trailer dieses Szenario zeigt, gehe ich schon davon aus, dass das Spiel auch in diese Richtung wandert.


In BF1 gabs auch Multiplayer-Karten mit engen Gassen und hohen Mauern, auf die man sich rauf setzen und auf die Panzer schiessen konnte, dennoch machte es nen mordsspass mit dem Panzer durch die Stadt zu heizen.


----------



## Drous (25. März 2011)

- Dungeon Siege 3
- Operation Flashpoint
- Deus Ex


----------



## Alion (25. März 2011)

Für 2011 eigentlich nur noch Portal 2. Beim rest ist noch kein Releasetermin bekannt.


----------



## Trez (25. März 2011)

- Deus Ex: Human Revolution
- Thi4f...leider gibts dazu noch überhaupt keine Infos...


----------



## rebotic (28. März 2011)

XboX: -GoW 3
 	-The First Templar
 	&
 	-40k Space Marine 

Fürn PC warte ich nur noch auf Dark Millenium Online ^^


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2011)

Nach der Demo hat es auch das neue Mortal Kombat in die Liste der "zu beobachtenden" geschafft xD


----------



## iShock (28. März 2011)

Portal 2 *_*


Oh mein Gott, Oh mein Gott ich seh grad es kommt ja schon im April *freu freu freu* x)


----------



## Manaldheilungl (29. März 2011)

Drous schrieb:


> - Dungeon Siege 3
> - Operation Flashpoint
> - Deus Ex



Dungeon Siege 3 sieht definitiv interessant aus. Das wird eh noch Jahrtausende dauern, bis Diablo 3 raus ist. -__- Viel zu früh angekündigt meiner Meinung nach. Endlich mal wieder ein Hack n Slay und auch noch von Square, mal gucken inwiefern die das beeinflusst haben. Hab nem Freund bei Dungeon Siege 2 immer zugesehen und fands schon cool.

Und Deus Ex... muss ich da noch was sagen? Geile Grafik, geiles Setting. Bin gespannt. 8D


----------



## Giraca (31. März 2011)

JUMPGATE ^^ wann wirds kommen ^^ 
PS: Zam für was willst du Cockpits ^^


----------



## Morwenth (31. März 2011)

Ich warte auf so einiges... 

Portal 2 (harr, das Warten hat bald ein Ende), 
Zelda "Skyward Sword" (erwarte ich mit gemischten Gefühlen, bin aber einigermaßen optimistisch)
Mass Effect 3 (1 und 2 waren einfach super. Hoffe auf einen würdigen Teil 3) 
Diablo 3 (naja, ist fast wie Warten auf den Duke - auf den warte ich auch! ), 
Uncharted 3, 
Deus Ex; 
und Dungeon Siege 3 sieht auch gut aus!

Alles in allem hab ich also Grund zur (Vor)Freude.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (1. April 2011)

Diablo 3 kommt ja ewig nicht raus, da spiel ich doch stattdessen lieber demnächst Dungeon Siege bevor mir die Füsse vom Warten einschlafen. Sieht auch nach Spaß aus.   Und bei Skyward Sword bin ich auch skeptisch.

Ich warte vor allem auf Monster Hunter 3 und Skyrim, aber das dauert auch noch ewig und oder TBA.


----------



## Reflox (5. April 2011)

Anno 2070!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzPr1ImqMR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Anno 2070


----------



## jolk (5. April 2011)

Diablo III, egal wie alt ich sein werde wenn es rauskommt, ich kauf es mir und werde es direkt durchspielen 

Dota 2, könnte recht interessant werden und wird hoffentlich HoN und LoL in den Schatten stellen..


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR8wXsvUrBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Littelbigboss (8. April 2011)

Darksider 2  hab den 1 gut gefunden und ich hoffe das der 2 teil genau so gut wird (will den tod spielen)


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2011)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> Darksider 2  hab den 1 gut gefunden und ich hoffe das der 2 teil genau so gut wird (will den tod spielen)



Kommt aber nicht 2011, sondern frühestens 2012


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Dieses Jahr wird es echt schlimm. Ich will auf jeden Fall Tera und Skyrim haben, dann am besten noch Battlefield 3, Guild Wars 2 werd ich auch mal antesten. Und dann vermutlich noch Diablo 3. Frag mich wann ich da was lernen soll...


----------



## Königmarcus (20. April 2011)

meine top-spiele, auf die ich warte

- SW:ToR (gefühlt schon mein leben lang..)
- Battlefield 3
- Skyrim
- Guild Wars 2
- Diablo 3 (wenns noch tatsächlich '11 kommt)


----------



## The Paladin (22. April 2011)

Ich habe gerade erst jetzt herausgefunden dass Stronghold 3 rauskommen wird.

Ich war gerade dabei "Honest Hearts" einzutippen (Fallout New Vegas DLC) und bei "Ho" kam schon Stronghold 3 als Ergebnis. Ich werde es mir Fix kaufen ^^

(Ich habe es im Steam eingetippt, sorry für verwirrung)


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Worauf ich sehr gespannt bin momentan ist auf jedenfall Battlefield 3.
Als alter Battlefield Hase ist es jedenfalls spannend zu sehen, wie sich die Serie weiterentwickelt.

Irgendwie war BF42 immer noch das Highlight damals.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2011)

L.A. Noir
The Witcher 2
Battlefield 3
TEC Skyrim
Diablo 3 (Wobei das eher weniger ... ich hab irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass das viele enttäuschen wird)


----------



## simoni (23. April 2011)

1. Guild Wars 2 (noch nie so sehr ein Spiel herbeigesehnt)
2. Diablo 3 (wär dann mein erstes Diablo  )
3. Star Wars
4. Fifa 12^^

Wobei die ersten beiden Spiele eh nicht mehr dieses Jahr kommen :/


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2011)

Battlefield 3
League of Legends Season 2 (Ist nicht ein ganzes Spiel, aber egal.)

Sonst warte ich eigentlich auf nichts.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Final Fantasy 13-2, im Winter solls kommen, wie ich mich freue.^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Ich warte auf Elder Scrolls Skyrim, Diabolo III und Jurassic Park, The Game. Letzteres sollte eigentlich im April erscheinen.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2011)

Diablo 3 !! Dafür verlasse ich sogar WoW für eine Zeit lang. <3

Ein neues Addon für WoW wird ja sicherlich erst 2012 kommen, darauf wart ich aber auch schon


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. April 2011)

Ich warte auf :

-)Neue Elder Scrolls
-)L4d3
-)Hf-EP.3
-)Sc2-HoS
-)Risen 2


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. April 2011)

Guild Wars 2 > all^^ auf kein anderes Spiel warte ich gespannter ^^


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Neue Eldes Scolls
Fable 3 für Pc
Risen 2
Dirt 3 
und vieleicht auf GW 2 wenn ich bis zum Release wieder lust auf ein MMO hab


----------



## Elda (5. Mai 2011)

Might & Magic Heroes VI
Dota 2
Risen 2


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Warte immer noch auf Tera, wenn das nicht bald mal rauskommt, kriege ich noch Zustände!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

The Witcher 2 (kommt ja bald  )
Anno 2070 

Und noch ein paar mehr, die wurden hier aber schon genannt (SWTOR;Deus Ex)


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warte immer noch auf Tera, wenn das nicht bald mal rauskommt, kriege ich noch Zustände!



Was genau soll denn an Tera anders sein als in anderen MMOs?
Sieht mir nämlich doch stark nach einem AION-Klon aus. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn an Tera anders sein als in anderen MMOs?
> Sieht mir nämlich doch stark nach einem AION-Klon aus. ^^



Der Unterschied dürfte vor allem im Kampfsystem liegen, der einem Action-Spiel ähnelt, also eben mal kein Point&Click ist. Ganz ähnlich wie Oblivion z.b.


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Unterschied dürfte vor allem im Kampfsystem liegen, der einem Action-Spiel ähnelt, also eben mal kein Point&Click ist. Ganz ähnlich wie Oblivion z.b.



Dann schaue ich mir das vllt auch mal an.. wobei ich sowieso kaum Zeit zum Zocken habe. Erst Recht nicht für ein MMO... ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations - Aber nur um zu sehen, wie Ubisoft die Serie nun weit genug ausschlachtet :>


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2011)

Kommt wohl nicht mehr 2011, aber wird dieses Jahr noch angekündigt:

Brother in Arms IV <3


----------



## Drakhgard (12. Mai 2011)

STRONGHOLD 3

Hoffentlich wird es besser als Teil 2 (war ganz okay, aber kam halt nicht an Teil 1 + Crusader heran). Wenn das wieder so wird wie Teil 1, dann ist das evtl mein Strategie-Favorit für dieses Jahrzehnt!


----------



## ADLER78 (15. Mai 2011)

- Diablo III

- Duke Nukem Forever

- Portal-DLCs ... aber bitte schneeeelllll! ;-)


...und, aber nur, wenn es ohne Launcher spielbar ist: Anno 2070.


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (15. Mai 2011)

BFBC 3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Mai 2011)

MAKAROV!

Sieht schon Episch aus was da alles auf uns zukommt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBrnhNWs6pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pentu (25. Mai 2011)

Battlefield 3!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Next -> Duke  Next -> MW3 Next -> Skyrim


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Noch immer:

Duke Nukem (vielleicht, ich muss ja auf einen neuen Rechner sparen)
Skyrim
Dungeon Siege 3 (vielleicht, siehe oben)
Battlefield 3

und 

TERA!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2011)

diablo 3
skyrm
guild wars 2
heroes 6


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Next -> Duke  Next ->Skyrim


Kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

jetzt wo cata draussen ist, warten doch alle , wenn überhaupt, aufs nächste wow-addon


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Next -> Duke



Definitiv

Aber MW3 - meh!


----------



## Sabito (26. Mai 2011)

Final Fantasy 13-2 und mal sehn ob es nen netten Ego-Shooter gibt dieses Jahr.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber MW3 - meh!



BF > CoD !


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> BF > CoD !



So lange du nicht BFBC2 meinst.. *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange du nicht BFBC2 meinst.. *g*



Dann sowieso!


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange du nicht BFBC2 meinst.. *g*



Jeder Shooter ist besser als dieses Multikill-Haxx0r-Rotzgame ala CoD:MW. *Auch* BC2 

EDIT: Gemeint ist natürlich der MP.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *Auch* BC2



Sobald der Konsolenport-Müll auch weiß, dass zu nem guten Shooter Strafen beim Rennen (und vielleicht noch hinlegen als Fähigkeit) gehört, stimm ich Euch zu. Bis dahin - Was ist BFBC2? *g*Aber jedem seine Vorlieben.

Btw. wenn MW3 wieder nur 3-4 Stunden Spielzeit aufweißt im SP, dann hol ichs mir auch erst 1 Jahre später, wenn es dann mal kurz runtergesetzt wird... *g+


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Strafen? Das geht doch bei BC2. Oder meinst du beim Sprinten? Keine Ahnung, das hab ich noch nie gebraucht. ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. Mai 2011)

*Altaïr ist zurück!
*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ok2SrchaWkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sobald der Konsolenport-Müll auch weiß, dass zu nem guten Shooter Strafen beim Rennen (und vielleicht noch hinlegen als Fähigkeit) gehört, stimm ich Euch zu. Bis dahin - Was ist BFBC2? *g*Aber jedem seine Vorlieben.



Bei CS kannst du dich auch nicht hinlegen und wer beim rennen schießt darf auch gleich seine Waffe abgeben


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei CS kannst du dich auch nicht hinlegen und wer beim rennen schießt darf auch gleich seine Waffe abgeben



Hinlegen wird überbewertet, hinhocken reicht aus und im rennen (sprinten) schießen? Nein, danke! Im gehen ist das ok.^^


----------



## Edou (29. Mai 2011)

In BFBC2 hab ich, im gegensatz zu CoD MW2, auch vermisst mich hinlegen zu können. (Kommt als Sniper halt am besten, würde es wohl noch schwerer machen im Gebüsch den Sniper zu finden) In BF3 ist es zum Glück wieder dabei (zumindest was man im Trailer so sehen konnte). CoD und BF sind halt Unterschiedlich, während man in Battlefield wohl die bessere Simulation hat, hat man in CoD die kleinen "Alle 2Meter r0xx0r ich jemanden weg" Maps, bei denen man kaum ernsthaft überlegen muss. 

BF3 hol ich mir sicher und jenachdem wie Call of Duty MW3 wird, (da ich MW 1 und 2 gezockt hab) werde ich es auch noch Kaufen, kommt halt drauf an wie dringend ich das Spiel dann will. =)


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2011)

CoD ist absolut arcadig und hat absolut nix mit guten Multiplayer zu tun. CoD2 (nicht Modern Warfare) war der einzige Teil der Serie der in irgendeinerweise Esporttauglich bzw. Multiplayer orientiert war.
Daher hinkt der Vergleich zwischen CoD und BF sehr oft, auch wenn BF mitlerweile angefangen hat einen Singleplayer mitzuliefern.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei CS kannst du dich auch nicht hinlegen und wer beim rennen schießt darf auch gleich seine Waffe abgeben



Hmm, ich hab noch genug Videos von mir, wo ich Deagle-Headshots über 100 Meter im Laufen abgegeben hab. 

Ich hab CoD2 nur einmal ernsthaft auf einer LAN gezockt und ich war dort bald der beste, obwohl ich das noch nie gespielt hatte. Rezept: Dauerfeuer und Hüpfen. CoD taugt im Multi einfach gar nichts...


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei CS kannst du dich auch nicht hinlegen und wer beim rennen schießt darf auch gleich seine Waffe abgeben



"Und vielleicht noch" - steht in Klammern, ich schreibe nichts umsonst rein =)


----------



## Crucial² (2. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> CoD ist absolut arcadig und hat absolut nix mit guten Multiplayer zu tun. CoD2 (nicht Modern Warfare) war der einzige Teil der Serie der in irgendeinerweise Esporttauglich bzw. Multiplayer orientiert war.
> Daher hinkt der Vergleich zwischen CoD und BF sehr oft, auch wenn BF mitlerweile angefangen hat einen Singleplayer mitzuliefern.




CoD 4 ist eSport Technisch dank Mods auch gut abgegangen. Ansonsten geb ich dir recht!


----------



## Slayed (2. Juni 2011)

Warte sehnlichst auf Warhammer 40k: Space Marine *____* noch 3 Monate


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zv5sVFI1sAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Rezept: Dauerfeuer und Hüpfen. CoD taugt im Multi einfach gar nichts...



Also ich bin ja auch nicht der frenetische CoD-Zocker aber an der Stelle muss ich den MP mal verteidigen. Wenn du mit dieser Taktik bald am besten warst, waren deine Mitspieler ziemliche Bobs.
Ausserdem darf man sich ja wohl nicht über arcadiges Geballer beschweren wenn man immer nur Deathmatch und Team-Deathmatch spielt.
In Hardcore Search & Destroy trennt sich die Spreu ziemlich fix vom Weizen. Mein Bruder hat CoD 4 mal ziemlich lange in der Plystationliga gezockt und er konnte teilweise alleine noch gegen 5 Mann gewinnen einfach über eine gute Mapkenntnis und anständige Laufwege


----------



## Zukane (2. Juli 2011)

Ich kaufe niewieder ein CoD Teil, da Black Ops im Multiplayer einfach Schrott war/ist.
Es läuft ja nichtmal auf low Details auf einem "normalen" Pc (zumindest bei mir) und wenn ich aufs Model schieße treffe ich nichts oO

Außerdem kommt ja jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil raus udn glaube kaum das da viel "Liebe" drin ist wenn man jedes Jahr einen neuen Teil raushaut.


Ich freue mich auf Bioshock (3) Infinite. Lieber verschieben als ein "unfertiges" Spiel zu releasen.
Bis jetzt hat mich kein Teil davon enttäuscht und die Gameplaytrailer vom neuen Teil sehen einfach klasse aus.


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xp6YBQqzkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


This is gonna be AWESOME!

Man wie freu ich mich auf das Spiel :>


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (4. Juli 2011)

Bioshock 3 auf jeden. Assassins Creed nichtmals sooo sehr, aber neugierig bin ich schon. Dann gibts noch Silent Hill und Deus Ex. UNF


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2011)

http://youtu.be/5_97TS5njaU


----------



## Manaldheilungl (6. Juli 2011)

Dragons Dogma, Skyrim, Uncharted 3 und Deus Ex.
Wird wohl mein erstes Deus Ex werden, kann mir noch nicht wirklich was darunter vorstellen außer dass ich den Stil mag.
Und bei Dragons Dogma hoffe ich, dass es wie Monster Hunter wird.


----------



## Nerine (6. Juli 2011)

derzeit warte ich eigentlich nur sehnsüchtig auf ein release date für tera


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juli 2011)

Immernoch auf den 7. October!
DARK SOULS  ! Das einzige spiel wo ich mir die Limited Edition vorbestellt habe!


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

BF 3 (*Fauzi und M1ghty anschließ*) Schönster und vielseitigster Multiplayertaktikshooter.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> BF 3 (*Fauzi und M1ghty anschließ*) Schönster und vielseitigster Multiplayertaktikshooter.



Gewagte Theorie wo das Spiel noch gar nicht draußen ist. 

Aber ich bin eigentlich derselben Meinung: Auf kaum ein anderes Spiel bin ich so gespannt wie Battlefield 3. Die Erwartungen sind aber auch in allen Belangen enorm hoch, deswegen muss man vorsichtig sein, damit man nicht enttäuscht wird, wenns dann über den Bildschirm flimmert. ^^


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich finde das nicht so gewagt. Hab die komplette Battlefield-Serie gespielt, mit Ausnahme der Konsolenvarianten. Das was ich bisher gesehen habe und was die Konkurrenzzeitschrift dieser Seite so berichtet, bin ich guter Dinge, dass BF3 ein absoluter Hammer wird.

Ich bin normalerweise ein sehr kritischer Mensch, aber was ich bisher von DICE sehen durfte, hat mich mehr als überzeugt, das dieser Titel mein Spiel des Jahres 2011 werden wird. 

CoD kann man ja mittlerweile in der Pfeife rauchen, Stillstand in der Entwicklung und das ewige Scriptgedöns. Nein Danke, das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn es Multiplayermässig so knaller wird wie damals BF 1942 und BF 2, dann ist es sowieso ein Musthave. ^^


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Genauso sehe ich das auch! Gut, dass wir einer Meinung sind


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Jo, hängt halt viel von der Hardwarehungrigkeit ab. Wenn die tolle Grafik natürlich zur Folge hat, dass Ottonormal-Bürger erstmal nen neuen Rechner braucht oder es selbst auf Highend Hardware ruckelt wie Hulle... naja, warten wir es ab. Über Stabilität im Spiel, Hardwaretechnisch wie auch Netzwerktechnisch kann man vorher halt nix zu sagen.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Serious Sam 3


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Ich tippe mal drauf, dass die Frostbite-Engine 2.0 an die aktuellen Hardwareanforderungen angepasst ist, irgendein anderes Spiel nutzt sie ja auch. Diese Engine erfordert zwar High-End-Hardware, aber das ist auch gut so. Diese Inszenierung, diese grafische Darstellung plus dazugehöriger Physikeffekte ist einfach atemberaubend.

Tschuldigung, ich bin BF3-Fanboy 

PS: Was natürlich die Stabilität bzw die Verfügbarkeit oder überhaupt das Vorhandensein von dedicated-Servern betrifft, da muss man halt abwarten. Ich hoffe, dass hier der Spielergemeinde ein Gefallen getan wird und dedicated Server zugelassen werden.


----------



## MrBlaki (7. Juli 2011)

Musst dich nicht entschuldigen, bin auch ein BF3 Fanboy ^^
Ich warte auch am meisten auf BF3 und kanns kaum noch erwarten >.<
Zum Thema CoD...ehm ja Black Ops war für mich MW2 mit anderen Maps nichts neues halt.


----------



## SPhillips (2. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Meine hoffnung auf diablo 3 ist noch nicht ganz tot^^



schau ma hier sind infos + release datum! also keine sorge musste dich halt nur gedulden


----------



## SPhillips (2. August 2011)

also ich freu mich aufjedenfall auf FIFA 12 und Battlefield 3 !!!!


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Ich ergänz mal meines.

Diablo 3
Battlefield 3


----------



## Bloodletting (2. August 2011)

Muss meins ebenfalls ergänzen:

Battlefield 3 (Wobei ich schon Alpha daddeln kann, deshalb ist die Freude nicht mehr sooo groß)
Fifa12
Diablo 3 (Thx Blizz, ich spare Geld!)
Dead Island
Gears of War 3
Alan Wake 2
Silent Hill HD Collection
GTA V (pls wieder San Andreas >.<)
Driver San Francisco (Thx Ubisoft, euer DRM spart mir Geld!)
Warhammer 40.000 Space Marine
The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim
Resident Evil 4 HD
Darksiders 2
Prototype 2
PES2012 (Zu wenig nennenswerte Änderungen zu 11 - Konami muss zulegen!)


Ganz schöne Menge, aber einiges liegt ja noch weit entfernt.^^


----------



## SPhillips (3. August 2011)

fifa 12
gears of war 3
battlefield 3
aufjedenfall batman arkham city!!! das video sagt alles


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

FF13-2
BF3
Darksiders 2
[Red ORchestar 2]


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2011)

Bioshock 3 
Skyrim
und vielleicht noch auf Star Wars TOR


----------



## Laxera (3. August 2011)

so - mal meine liste (hab ja schon enige 2011er titel gekauft - aber von denen die noch kommen halt)

1. Deus Ex: Human Revolution (bin Deus Ex Fan (was mich aber nicht zum "FanBoy" macht, da ich z.B. DX-II sehr kritisch sehe....aber ich mag die thematik, das szenario und die idee, den menschlichen körper auf zu rüsten....würde mich sofort für so nen programm melden (unter der vorraussetzung, das mir a) falls es naniten sind, diese mir nicht schaden und b) falls man gliedmaßen gegen künstliche ersetzen will, man die servos nicht hört und die dinger besser sind als die echten und man die echten evtl. auch zurück transplantieren kann....letzteres wäre für mich aber kein muss)

2. The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim (endlich geht es hier mal weiter....fand oblivion cool (besser als gothic - vor allem fand ich die steuerung besser und auch das kämpfen))

3. Anno 2070 (mal gucken wie des wird)

4. Max Payne 3 (falls des noch dieses Jahr kommt....mag auch hier das szenario und 3rd person shooter mit bullet-time und selber zielen (nicht wie Tomb Raider, wo es dieses autozielen gibt....) find ich toll)

5. Assassin's Creed: Revelations (pflichtkauf - mochte schon die ersten 3 spiele  - bis auf die steuerung....hakelig eben, weil von der konsole übertragen, anstatt das ganze nochmal vernünftig zu machen....z.B. einem ein FADENKREUZ zu geben, sodass man mit der armbrust auf mal richtig ranged kämpfen kann und die wurmesser auch einsetzen kann um mal nen ganzen mob feinde zu erledigen 

6. Risen II (kommt des noch dieses jahr.... - dieses game aber auch nur, um zu sehen ob sich seite dem original (was ich MAU fand) noch was getan hat....warum "mau"? - weil man z.B. wenn man es dann doch schafft novize bei den magiern zu werden am anfang einfach nur schwach ist (sicher, man sollte nicht gleich "erzmagier" sein, aber ich mache mit meiner magie weniger schaden als wenn ich schwert/schild benutze, was einfach schrott ist), auch sonst fand ich hier sogar das alte oblivion besser umgesetzt 

7. Rage (evtl. - das hier ist noch net fix)

so, denke des währen alle (battlefield 3 schau ich mir vll an - bin net so der multiplayer shooter freak (auch wenn ich das früher mal war...UT, BF1942....etc. - d.h. alles ausser noobstrike (mag des game einfach net, vor allem weil lauter kiddies da rumrennen und nen paar PRO-Gamer....geben beide macht es IMHO keinen spass, bei kiddies ist es als wenn ein 20 jähriger mit nem feuerwehrschlauch einen 4 jährigen mit ner wasserpistole durch die gegend jagd und geben die pros ist es als wenn man mit taschenmesser gegen ninja-schwert kämpft))

mfg LAX
ps: kommt es nur mir so vor oder will hier fast jeder BF?....komisch, wo anders hält es sich die wage (weil auch viele nat. andere games wollen), hier will die mehrheit des game....


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2011)

BF3 - definitiv, nichts ist so wichtig wie das!


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Eindeutig: *Infinity *nachdem ich gerade erst davon gehört habe.
Das könnte eines der geilsten Spiele überhaupt werden.

Allerdings wird das wohl noch Jahre dauern


----------



## Silenzz (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eindeutig: *Infinity *nachdem ich gerade erst davon gehört habe.
> Das könnte eines der geilsten Spiele überhaupt werden.
> 
> Allerdings wird das wohl noch Jahre dauern


/sign!


----------

